

Google Unable to Stop Malicious Ads from Hijacking Websites - JacobJans
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/adsense/szfNNkPrkLI%5B1-25-false%5D

======
JacobJans
I can confirm that this has been ongoing with a website that I operate.
Basically, a malicious Adsense ad will redirect a page when it loads. I've
blocked numerous malicious advertisers from the site, but a new ones have
sprung up. It was so bad that at one point I had to disable all rich media
ads.

Obviously, Google has not officially commented on this. I wonder how
widespread it is?

------
Boxbot
I've noticed this on several sites I frequently visit (and have whitelisted in
adblock). Try to do the right thing and support my favorite sites but of
course a handful of bad actors make things miserable for everyone.

------
ChuckMcM
This is a much better link: [http://blog.sucuri.net/2015/01/adsense-abused-
with-malvertis...](http://blog.sucuri.net/2015/01/adsense-abused-with-
malvertising-campaign.html)

But it is pretty amazing to read that thread. One should note that it has lots
of participation over the last couple of weeks but clearly Google has a big
issue here.

------
Someone1234
As a __user __I have experienced this same issue. Also from Google Adverts.
Seems the bad guys have been making a lot of headway recently.

